

The 7-minutes workout timer - thibpat
http://tpatel.github.io/7minutes/

======
olefoo
Very nice. Simple, straightforward, to the point.

If you included large icons for each of the exercises ( similar to
<http://thenounproject.com/noun/exercise/#icon-No318> ) and used large type
relative to the screen size ( so that someone doing the workout didn't have be
too close to the phone or tablet they are running the timer on ) you would
have something even more compelling.

~~~
thibpat
Thanks for the feedback, these two ideas are interesting !

------
thibpat
The idea comes from this article from The New York Times
[http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/the-
scientific-7-mi...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/the-
scientific-7-minute-workout/).

------
MarlonPro
another app for the 7-min workout is <http://7minworkoutapp.com/>

~~~
thibpat
Thanks for the link, however this app contains ads.

